# suchmashinen kaos



## theDude (12. Februar 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen, wie sich suchmaschinen verhalten, wenn man von seiner domain auf eine andere Umleitet... (ich hab von http://www.trashculture.de auf http://www.trashculture.f2s.com umgeleitet, weil ich bei meinem hoster keine möglichkeiten hab serverseitige Programme zu starten)...
Wenn ich die seite jetzt neu anmelde, checken die suchrobots der suchmaschinen dann die Umleitung? Und außerdem basiert meine Seite jetzt auf einem flat file system, werden dann auch die einträge aus den files mit breücksichtigt? Und wie siehts dann mit der angezeigten adresse in der suchmaschine aus? nicht das die mir dann meine txt oder sonstwas zurückgeben...
Und was machen eigentlich robot.txt´s?

fragen fragen fragen...
hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen..

cheers
theDude


----------



## Der Held (13. Februar 2002)

Moin,

zur robots.txt guckst du hier:
http://www.drweb.de/suchmaschinen/robots.shtml

was meinst du denn mit flat-file-System? Hast du die Struktur der Seite verändert? Wenn nicht, muss sie genauso funktionieren.

greetz:|


----------

